# Will the Hornets even play next year?



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

In the full scope of things, this isn't really important at this time. But it did cross my mind. With the city underwater, the whole city evacuated, so many homes, and businesses destroyed, and recovry time that will take years. And the flood water that will take months to clean up.. It seems to me that the Hornets might realistically have to not play next season. What do you think?


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Maybe play somewhere near like San Antonio?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I'm sure they will find an arena for the Hornets. I doubt they will play in NO.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I was wondering where the HOrnets will be playing this season. Its not going to be in NO anytime soon, but they will play somewhere.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Like the Football team, they will probally move up to LSU until things can be fixed.


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

Spending money on tickets to Hornets games will no doubt be the LAST priority for all of those who live in NO at this point. I can't believe that the Hornets will be playing New Orleans this year.

I wish all those in the region good luck.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

How about Kansas City? Or (gasp)...Las Vegas?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

NBA Prepares To Relocate Hornets In Aftermath Of Hurricane

Hornets Staff Relocates to Houston


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

There was an article in a local SA paper that talks about the Hornets and their plans. They might end up practicing in San Antonio as well, just like the Saints.

There's not much good news from Katrina, but for the Hornets Allan Bristow said that everyone involved in the Hornets' organization is safe, including players, coaches, and support personnel.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Maybe the Hornets should relocate to St. Louis, Kansas City or San Diego sine they are now in the Western Conference.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

I think Las Vegas is the better fit for the Southwest Division. Frankly, you won't have to worry about a venue or hotel rooms. And fans will PACK the place.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/37200/20050902/hornets_looking_at_oklahoma_city/


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

relocating to Houston ain't so bad but I think the Hornets should use the Compaq centre since they would'nt have to share or worry about the scedule problems.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The Compaq Center is now actually a church. So they'd be on the church's schedule.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

What about LSUs Maravich center?


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

I think its time to move them. Las Vegas would be the best and they should change the name while they are at it.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

No, there is ZERO chance of them going to Vegas. Vegas is a huge important market and they aren't going to ruin it by sending a terrible team under rushed temporary circumstances. Also, Stern hates Shin and won't give the Vegas market to him.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

How about the Hornets' Play in Philadelphia?

Old times eh remember 2002?


Formidble opponents, and still are.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> In the full scope of things, this isn't really important at this time. But it did cross my mind. With the city underwater, the whole city evacuated, so many homes, and businesses destroyed, and recovry time that will take years. And the flood water that will take months to clean up.. It seems to me that the Hornets might realistically have to not play next season. What do you think?


There is no doubt in my mind that the Hornets will play next year. Them not playing would be too difficult for the league and Shinn. Would the players get paid to sit out the season? Would this void their contracts? Think about the financial repercussions this would have on the franchise. What would happen to the NBA schedule, and the Southwest division? The division would have 4 teams, while the rest have 5. It won't happen.

They won't be playing in New Orleans, at least not until All-Star break I'd say. With the abundance of cities offering to host the Hornets, they will be playing next season.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The Hornets might move but it will only be under temporary circumstances...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Gerald Green said:


> What about LSUs Maravich center?


Thats what Im hoping for. Its only an hour or so outside of New Orleans and Id be able to go to every game... :biggrin:


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

there has been talk of NO playing in many different cities. i'm hoping for vancouver because i'm from there and vancouver is the only city out of the choices that has an NBA facility (the grizzlies). that's all.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The Hornets may play in OKC for 1 year. But if they can't play in New Orleans, KC or St. Louis seems to be the logical choice. KC is building a new arena and StL is a big enough city that deserves a team.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> relocating to Houston ain't so bad but I think the Hornets should use the Compaq centre since they would'nt have to share or worry about the scedule problems.


yeah thats a church now. But they could always play in hoffienz pavilion, the houston cougars home.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gambino said:


> The Hornets may play in OKC for 1 year.


Yea that is what I heard as well, all they need to do is dot the I's and cross the T's.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

oh they'll play, Stern will put them in Las Vegas or Baltimore.


----------

